# USB Port liefert plötzlich keinen Strom mehr!



## blahun1 (12. November 2015)

*USB Port liefert plötzlich keinen Strom mehr!*

Hallo erstmal,
als ich heute meine pc angeschaltet habe blinkte mein Tastatur kurz auf und dann ging nichts mehr. Tastatur blieb aus!
Ich steckte die Tastatur in einen anderen usb port und sie ging wieder. Wenn ich nun meine Maus etc an den vermeidlich "kaputten" port anschließe bleibt auch diese aus.

Was könnte da das Problem sein?


----------



## Deathmachine (12. November 2015)

*AW: USB Port liefert plötzlich keinen Strom mehr!*

Geht es um einen USB-Port am Mainboard selbst, oder z.B. um einen Frontpanel-port?


----------



## blahun1 (24. November 2015)

*AW: USB Port liefert plötzlich keinen Strom mehr!*

am mainboard


----------

